# Pregnant after miscarrige and scared!



## allana (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi I have type 1 and have very good control. Last HBA1C was 6.5. I had a little girl in 2010 and she is fine. Then had a miscarrige in Aug 2011, had a op to remove the baby at my local hospital, was told it went well then went home. 5 weeks later I went on hoilday to Spain to try and get over things as I was so upset, then got rushed to hospital in spain as I lost so much blood, to find my hospital in the UK had not removed the baby, It was an awful experience and so upsetting. my HBA1C was 5.2 when I was preg last. I am now 5 weeks preg and really scared, I had my last scan at around 7 weeks, At how many weeks do diabetics normally have scans? I'm dreading going for mine incase I have miscarried again.

I am taking folic acis and keeping on top of my bs just worried about my scan now  

Any adice would be great xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Allana, I have absolutely no experience of pregnancy, but just wanted to wish you well and hope that all goes smoothly this time. I can't imagine what it must have felt like over the past few months, but I can see how it can be making you very tense and emotional now. Hope that some of our mums and mums-to-be can help you out.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 21, 2011)

No first hand experience of pregnancy after miscarriage, but I think you're completely normal to feel nervous.

You're doing the right things with folic acid and control. I think NICE says viability scan should be offered at around 7 weeks, but I'm not sure that happens everywhere. Have you spoken to your DSN and got an antenatal referral? If you can explain your history and concerns, you may find they can get you in for a scan a little sooner.

Of course, you could pay and have a private scan, but that's something I know very little about.

Have a hug - and really hoping you can be reassured very soon. (and, congratulations too!)


----------



## trophywench (Dec 21, 2011)

Two things Allana after I firstly say "Great! - congratulations!"

1.  Every single pregnancy is different - so you should try to keep a completely open mind, although I know it's terribly difficult when something like this has happened.

2.  Do you actually trust the team that are looking after you and your preg? - if not you can request that your care be transferred elsewhere - NHS Choices and all that jazz.

{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 21, 2011)

Allana firstly congratulations and secondly i have been through a similar experience except with me they had not removed all the placenta properly after having a miscarriage and i ended up haemorraging in a busy shopping centre and having to kneel on all 4s in the back of a black taxi to get to the hospital ! so i can really understand your anxieties , I think you are doing all you possibly can by taking the folic acid tabs and keeping on top of your bs  so keep up the good work and maybe explain your anxieties with your hospital team as this is what i did and i know they squeezed in a couple of extra scans to put my mind at rest


----------



## margie (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Allana - sorry to hear about the trauma re the miscarriage. I think anyone in your situation would be terrified - so don't beat yourself up for feeling that way. 

Many people with diabetes have miscarriages  so don't feel as if your diabetes is to blame and the majority go on to have a baby. I can understand that you feel anxious but could you try to talk to a Dr or  DSN who may be able to give you some facts and figures that may help you to relax a bit.

I hope all goes well for you and the little one.


----------



## allana (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words!

I am going to contact my midwife soon and will let you all know how my 1st scan goes!Fingers x!

Happy Christmas to all of you and thanks again xxx


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, I had a similar traumatic experience in July and am now 15 weeks pregnant so know just how you are feeling. I was hoping for an early scan too (I found out the first pregnancy had ended at the 12 week scan, not an experience I want to repeat!) but was told that that would not be possible unless I had 'miscarried several times.' If you want to be sneaky, any bleeding will be investigated so if you call your midwife they will refer you to the EPU for an early scan (I had this this pregnancy so had an earlier scan at 9 weeks). 

I would like to say that the worry does go but I still can't quite switch off and relax. Every spike in blood sugar (am very well controlled but pregnancy does seem to make things a bit unpredictable!) worries me, and every 'lack of symptom' had be fretting too. Sounds like madness to be wishing for severe nausea doesn't it?! I can totally empathise. 

Fingers crossed we'll both be okay this time xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 4, 2012)

Try to not worry, it wont help.

I cant beleive what you have been through.

My aunt had as miscarrige not last year but the year before and now my cousin is one in feb. Shes not a diabetic, these things happen to none diabetics to.

I had my first scan at 8 weeks, they thought i was only 6 but wanted to date it. I knew i was 8. Then again at 12 and 20 then every 2 weeks after 26. until i had her.

It sounds like your doing everything right, just try to relax.

xx


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2012)

Best of luck you deserve it.


----------

